# Stallone Workout



## Shaw26 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey guy's just want your opinion on this workout that i got from Sly Stallones book. He swears by it but i just want you lot to take a look and see if it needs tweaking.

Monday's and Friday's

1. Cardio warm up 5min
2. Leg raises 2 sets of 10
3. Twist crunches 2 sets of 30
4. Incline flyes 2 sets of 8
5. Wide arm push ups 2 sets of 25
6. Pull Downs 2 sets of 10
7. One arm dumbell row 2 sets of 10
8. Shrugs 2 sets of 8
9. Squats 2 sets of 10
10. Leg press 2 sets of 10
11. Leg extensions 2 sets of 10
12. Cardio 15min

Wednesday's

1. Cardio 5min
2. Smith Machine shoulder press 2 sets of 10
3. Bent over runners 4 sets of 25
4. Upright rows 4 sets of 10
5. Shrugs 2 sets of 8
6. Chin ups 1 set of 20
7. Barbell curls 3 sets of 8
8. Cable press downs 4 sets of 12
9. over head rope 3 sets of 8
10. dips 3 sets of 10
11. Wrist curls 2 sets of 8
12. Narrow grip pull downs 3 sets of 10
13. Cardio 15min

I was planning on doing cardio on Tuesday's and Thursday's to help with the fat burning.
I was watching Rocky 3 last night and i thought there is no way he got that body from lifting only 3 times a week, while im on the topic of Rocky does anyone out there know what sort of workout is needed to get a body like his in Rocky 3.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2006)

Stallone never was that big, he was RIPPED! that comes from your diet as much as it does training. As far as the work-out I don't know why he would lie, that is probably what he does.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 22, 2006)

theres alot of guys that lift 3 days a week and do very well.  stallone weighs about 175 i think i read a few years ago.  Just like brad pitt was jacked in fight club when he weighed 155.  I like stallone but dont see him as anything special, only one I have all the respect for is Arnold.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2006)

I would not even compare Brad Pitt's physique to Sylvestor Stallone, that is just down right insulting to Sly.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 22, 2006)

Shaw26 said:
			
		

> Hey guy's just want your opinion on this workout that i got from Sly Stallones book. He swears by it but i just want you lot to take a look and see if it needs tweaking.
> 
> Monday's and Friday's
> 
> ...


 
Damn he has a pretty big chest for only doing a couple sets of dumbbell presses and pushups twice a week.


----------



## kcoleman (Mar 22, 2006)

Yea no wonder, that's what I thought. His program only incorporates a couple of sets of incline flyes, wide grip pushups, and a few exercises that utilize the chest as a synergist.

edit: 8 sets total per week for those 2 exercises.


----------



## Shaw26 (Mar 23, 2006)

so if i did 8 sets of flyes and push ups twice a week i would get better results?


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 23, 2006)

I was throwing that out there because its a somewhat recent example.  Stallone looked awesome in Rocky 4.  Im sure his workout is totally different from what it was in the 80s.


----------



## Shaw26 (Mar 23, 2006)

so in ur opinion do u think that workout is worthwhile doing?


----------



## kcoleman (Mar 23, 2006)

Shaw26 said:
			
		

> so in ur opinion do u think that workout is worthwhile doing?



No, use the wealth of information on this site and design a routine for YOU.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 23, 2006)

Has anyone actually seen him of late though? I saw him on an episode of 'Las Vegas' (I believe) and the guy is freaking huge now. I'm not typically impressed by a physique, but I thought it was truly amazing at his age (he can't be all that young anymore, not that I know how old he really is).


----------



## Alaric (Mar 23, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually seen him of late though? I saw him on an episode of 'Las Vegas' (I believe) and the guy is freaking huge now. I'm not typically impressed by a physique, but I thought it was truly amazing at his age (he can't be all that young anymore, not that I know how old he really is).



He turns 60 this year.


----------

